# philblok



## philblok (Aug 1, 2014)

hey- I am new to this forum and new to doing my own auto maintenance. But I replaced front and rear brakes (calipers, rotors,and pads), and that turned out well.
Now the service engine light is on and code 1320? So I tried to determine if a coil and which one was misfiring. Somehow we broke the clip to the middle fuel injector in front. So went to salvage and dug one of those up, installed, and a mechanic determined that my bad coil is #4. Ordered used coil Part # 22448-2Y005 original nissan. Also bought decent spark plugs. Coils should be here tomorrow. Now the question. If by chance, this partial restore goes well, and engine sounds in tune, will the service engine light stay on even though the coils are Nissan parts. I've heard to replace coils with Nissan OER, or light will stay on. But what about original used OER?
Next, I've heard that instead of the coils, the misfiring and 1320 code were caused by leaking of oil into the distributor. This would be the next thing I would check, but don't know where it is or what to look for.
The car is a mess, with rust , etc. My son totaled first Mazda 3. Now he has this for insurance reasons. And we are trying the repairs to learn something, and develop a little responsibility.
Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It would help if you posted a year for your Maxima. That said, if you have individual coils, you don't have a distributor. The last Maxima to have a distributor was in 1994. Nissan has had problems with individual coils failing, so I wouldn't recommend anything but a brand new Nissan coil. As far as the check engine light, if the problem is corrected, it will eventually turn off, but could take a while. It's easier to have an OBD II code reader erase the stored codes and turn the light off. As far as "descent" spark plugs, I would use only NGK spark plugs, preferably the original plug that came as original equipment, likely an NGK Laser Platinum, which run about $10 each.


----------

